# Cost Effective E-Book Editors and Publishers



## Steerpike (Aug 29, 2013)

Here's a dilemma:

Client comes in this morning with an e-Book he wants to have published. He is an existing client of the firm and he wants to have me edit the book, format it for e-Readers (including pictures he wants in the text of the book), make a very basic cover, and upload it to Smashwords for distribution on Amazon, B&N, etc.

I can do all that, the problem is, it is going to cost him a minimum of $1500 to have me do it through the law firm. I can't do it on the side because of my fiduciary duties to the firm.

I told him there are companies or individuals that will do this way cheaper, but I don't have any personal experience with any of them and the client decided he'd rather not go with an unknown.

I would like to forward him at least a couple of names of people who can do this more cost-effectively. I have to be able to say I know someone who has personally dealt with these companies.

If any of you have personal experience with such a company and would recommend them, can you please let me know? I'd like to pass the info along and save this guy a lot of money if he can be talked into going with them.


----------



## Ankari (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, as far as covers go, my guy produces great art.

Here's a sample he did for me a few weeks back:








I know Brian (BWfoster78) is using an editor he likes. I would reach out to him about that.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 29, 2013)

Ankari - how expensive if your guy? I am looking for something for my own project. 

For this client - it's not a fantasy book but a memoir, so I think the cover requirements will be quite different, and probably a bit more straightforward. I like the work your artist does, though.


----------



## Tirjasdyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I can recommend this person for editing: Kathleen Dale | Colorado Freelance Fiction Editor

As for paying basically typesetters and layout artists or a company does all...I don't know...I kind of feel squichy about that.


----------



## MG Silverstein (Sep 7, 2013)

Nathalia Suellen is an amazing cover artist who has very reasonable prices for art. She has mainly done dark fantasy covers that focus on female characters - but she can do most anything. NATHALIA SUELLEN - Independent Dark Artist, Professional Commercial Illustrator.

Kit Foster is super affordable, and he's won an award for his cover. Kit Foster Design - Home

Red Adept Publishing is pretty affordable editing: Pricing Menu Ã‚Â» RedAdeptPublishing.com

Victory Editing has done some popular self-published edits but her availability is iffy: Victory Editing - Services and Rates She does have some recommendations though.


----------

